# Pebble beach debut for new range rover sport svr



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Fastest Land Rover ever with 550PS/680Nm V8 supercharged engine, 0-60 in 4.5 seconds, 162mph top speed, debuts at Pebble Beach
◾Revised chassis and high performance tyres for exhilarating dynamics
◾Retains Land Rover's class-leading all-terrain capability
◾Active exhaust provides thrilling V8 soundtrack
◾Capable of a Nürburgring lap time of only 8 minutes 14 seconds








Whitley, UK, 11 August 2014 - The Range Rover Sport SVR is set to make its global debut at Pebble Beach on 14 August. The fastest, most powerful Land Rover ever produced is the first model to wear the SVR designation being adopted by future Land Rover and Jaguar high-performance models.

The Range Rover Sport SVR accelerates from 0-60mph in just 4.5 seconds. A top speed electronically limited to 162mph and a Nürburgring Nordschleife lap time of 8 minutes 14 seconds - one of the fastest times ever recorded by a production SUV - underline its performance credentials.








The SVR's range-topping 5.0-litre supercharged V8 engine has been developed to produce 550PS and 680Nm - substantial 40PS and 56Nm increases - without compromising fuel economy. And its advanced ZF 8HP70 8-speed automatic transmission and four-wheel-drive chassis have been optimised to complement its astonishing performance, whatever the weather.

In a world first for Land Rover, the Range Rover Sport SVR is equipped with a two-stage active exhaust featuring electronically controlled valves. The system optimises sound quality, performance and aesthetics and provides a racecar-inspired soundtrack at higher engine revs without adversely affecting refinement during steady-state driving.








Meanwhile, in another first for Range Rover, unique 22-inch alloy wheels with performance-optimised 295/40 R22 Continental SportContact 5 tyres complement the driver-focused chassis. As standard, new 21-inch alloy wheels with 275/45 R21 all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability.

Exterior design enhancements ensure the SVR makes a striking visual impact, while simultaneously boosting cooling and aerodynamic efficiencies. A bespoke interior featuring unique sports seats provides further visual differentiation and ensures occupants are held securely in place.








John Edwards, Managing Director of Land Rover's Special Operations, said: "The Range Rover Sport SVR is a natural progression beyond the core vehicle's outstanding on- and off-road capabilities and leading-edge design. Its exhilarating performance will satisfy a particularly demanding customer set.








"A thorough range of revisions specially developed by Land Rover's Special Vehicle Operations combine to make this premium derivative even more distinctive both inside and out, as well as taking its dynamic capabilities to the next level without impacting on comfort, refinement or all-terrain versatility. The Range Rover Sport SVR is truly the world's most capable performance SUV."








The Range Rover Sport SVR builds on the success of the new Range Rover Sport, with its all-aluminium monocoque - a world first in the segment - which reduces weight by 39% compared with its predecessor and provides the ideal strong, stiff and lightweight structure on which to create the Range Rover Sport SVR. The premium sports SUV unleashes the full potential of the lightweight and robust all-aluminium architecture, while retaining the refinement, luxury and off-road capability for which Range Rover is world renowned.








SVR is fitted with permanent four-wheel drive and a two-speed transfer case, with a low-range option for demanding terrain, and a 50/50 percent torque split front-to-rear. The upgraded air suspension system automatically varies between two ride heights, and the next generation ground-breaking Terrain Response® 2 system automatically selects the most suitable terrain programme.








The Range Rover Sport SVR's lightweight aluminium suspension is fully-independent, with wide-spaced double-wishbones at the front and an advanced multi-link layout at the rear. Wheel-travel is class-leading (260mm front and 272mm rear) and provides exceptional wheel articulation of 546mm to deal with the toughest conditions.

Wade Sensing™, introduced on the Range Rover Sport, also features on the SVR. This innovative technology provides 'depth' information when driving through water, and in line with the mainstream Sport, the vehicle can wade up to 850mm. It also has towing capability up to 3000kg.

The Range Rover Sport SVR has been created by Jaguar Land Rover's Special Vehicle Operations team and all SVR models need to meet key performance ******** to wear the SVR badge. Range Rover Sport SVRs will be built alongside their mainstream sibling models in our existing production facilities and sold through Land Rover's dealer network.

Range Rover Sport SVR - designed, engineered and built in Britain - amplifies the engineering integrity, robustness and attention to detail that are Land Rover hallmarks.

The Range Rover Sport was introduced in 2005, and over 500,000 examples have been built to date.

Customer orders can be placed from October 2014 at an on-the-road price of £93,450 and first deliveries are expected in Q1 2015.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I am generally not a massive fan of big 4x4's, but I would happily make an exception for this one. Absolutely superb performance figures, brutal looks and a luxurious interior.

"Capable of 8minutes 14seconds round the 'Ring" - now, don't get me started.... :thumb:

Special Vehicles Operations - if there are any EVO readers out there, is that the crowd uncle Harry Metcalfe went to?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

And John Barker.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I Think JLR are losing sight of what land rovers are meant to be . I know they need to build what sells .I just can't help feeling they are losing the duel purpose vehicle Maurice Wilks intended .I think even the Discovery hse is getting on for £60,000 Not the working mans car any more is it
Darren


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> ◾Capable of a Nürburgring lap time of only 8 minutes 14 seconds


FAIL!

For sure build Uber luxo barges but please don't measure them by how fast they go round the ring! Totally misses the point and inevitably leads to big compromises in the key selling points like comfort, and offroad ability.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Bero said:


> FAIL!
> 
> For sure build Uber luxo barges but please don't measure them by how fast they go round the ring! Totally misses the point and inevitably leads to big compromises in the key selling points like comfort, and offroad ability.


Taking your argument to its logical conclusion, are you suggesting that JLR have got it wrong with this vehicle then?

Reading Mr Edward's quotes in OP's first post indicates to me that JLR has done its research and hence this vehicle is precisely what the punters want.

Quoth Mr Edwards - "A thorough range of revisions specially developed by Land Rover's Special Vehicle Operations combine to make this premium derivative even more distinctive both inside and out, as well as taking its dynamic capabilities to the next level without impacting on comfort, refinement or all-terrain versatility. The Range Rover Sport SVR is truly the world's most capable performance SUV." My emphasis added.

Cast your mind back to when the Porsche Cayenne came out. Most of the hacks we're saying 'it's too big, fat, ugly etc. It'll never sell', but just look at the niche it has created in the high performance 4x4 sector.

S e x sells, there's no mistake about it. Claims that it'll do the 'Ring in 8:14 are like music to the marketing men's ears.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> Taking your argument to its logical conclusion, are you suggesting that JLR have got it wrong with this vehicle then?
> 
> Reading Mr Edward's quotes in OP's first post indicates to me that JLR has done its research and hence this vehicle is precisely what the punters want.
> 
> ...


to be sure its opened up a new niche but its trading on the Defenders heritage but costs 4 times as much . Tata are slowly killing land rover and what made them great .Who in their right mind is going to take that off road with out embarrassing themselves or the brand


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

zippo said:


> to be sure its opened up a new niche but its trading on the Defenders heritage but costs 4 times as much . Tata are killing land rover and what made them great .Who in their right mind is going to take that off road


Yes, looks like Tata are doing a good job 'killing Land Rover':

http://www.jaguarlandrover.com/gl/en/investor-relations/news/2014/07/10/june-2014-retail-volumes/


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

To be fair, you do have a point about modern examples moving further away from the original USP of Land Rover i.e. off-road ability. The brand, taken in totality, has moved way up into the luxury goods sector and it certainly appears that simple honest to goodness off-road ability is playing second fiddle to luxury and performance.

Would you like one of these SVR's? I wouldn't say no to one...:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> To be fair, you do have a point about modern examples moving further away from the original USP of Land Rover i.e. off-road ability. The brand, taken in totality, has moved way up into the luxury goods sector and it certainly appears that simple honest to goodness off-road ability is playing second fiddle to luxury and performance.
> 
> _Would you like one of these SVR's? I wouldn't say no to one_...:thumb:


To be honest Nico I'd sell it and buy and fully kit out a 110 Defender .Ford 3.2 5pot autobox winch front rear 2.5" lift independent heater. HID lights and laser light bumper roof sides, under body armour rock sliders window grills .Some kind of better seating two deep cycle batteries led interior lights. Power points. Recovery gear' wheels and tires not sure plus a very understanding wife, That's all I can think of at the mo, But it would have to be easy to change its spec depending what I wanted to use it for at any given time Don't want much do I. lol By the way that's just the basics _IF I REALLY STARTED TO THINK ABOUT IT COULD BE VERY EXSPENCIVE_
Daz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Just read the engine stuff again. If you can afford that then you can afford to run it ,but it would be in inconvenient having to stop every few hours to fill up. A good mate of mine drove the 4.4 v8s that GMP bought he said on the way to a job doing 100 to 120 mph you could actually watch the needle on the fuel gauge slowly descend. Even at 70mph you could blink and the needle will have dropped. While not attaining those speeds on a regular basis it will consume fuel at an improbable rate I don't understand why they haven't tuned the 4,4 diesel engine its a peach has more than enough torque to stop the planet from rotating should it want to


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> Taking your argument to its logical conclusion, are you suggesting that JLR have got it wrong with this vehicle then?
> 
> Reading Mr Edward's quotes in OP's first post indicates to me that JLR has done its research and hence this vehicle is precisely what the punters want.
> 
> ...


"Without affecting all terrain versatility" BS, the wheels and tyres it uses for get near an 8min ring time is the exact opposite of what you would want off-road, pinch punctures, wheels like 50 pence pieces and huge wide low traction rubber! :devil:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Bero said:


> "Without affecting all terrain versatility" BS, the wheels and tyres it uses for get near an 8min ring time is the exact opposite of what you would want off-road, pinch punctures, wheels like 50 pence pieces and huge wide low traction rubber! :devil:


You haven't answered the question I asked you - are you suggesting that JLR have got it wrong with this vehicle?

Also, with regard to your comment on tyres, didn't you read the following which is quoted from OP's first post:

"Meanwhile, in another first for Range Rover, unique 22-inch alloy wheels with performance-optimised 295/40 R22 Continental SportContact 5 tyres complement the driver-focused chassis. As standard, new 21-inch alloy wheels with 275/45 R21 all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability."


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nico just read the
Meanwhile, in another first for Range Rover, unique 22-inch alloy wheels with performance-optimised 295/40 R22 Continental SportContact 5 tyres complement the driver-focused chassis. As standard, new 21-inch alloy wheels with 275/45 R21 all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability
.
Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't all season tyres fitted to every car 4x4 or not.(_I believe they have a choice at point of purchase_) I know the car will be fitted with all sorts of electrickery but surely there cant be any substitute for the correct rubber for snow /mud (m.s. tires may be) .I think the P.R. men have just shot land rover in the foot by saying that. Even Jeep when they brought out the SRT recommended it shouldn't be taken in to off road situations due to the limitations of the tires . For JLR to com out with ""all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability."" is asking for a media flogging When new owners take there new cars in to the snow and get nowhere. Unless of course there is a switch on the cars dash that can change the tyre rubber silica mixture/compound rates .What do you think Nico ?????


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

zippo said:


> Nico just read the
> Meanwhile, in another first for Range Rover, unique 22-inch alloy wheels with performance-optimised 295/40 R22 Continental SportContact 5 tyres complement the driver-focused chassis. As standard, new 21-inch alloy wheels with 275/45 R21 all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability
> .
> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't all season tyres fitted to every car 4x4 or not.(_I believe they have a choice at point of purchase_) I know the car will be fitted with all sorts of electrickery but surely there cant be any substitute for the correct rubber for snow /mud (m.s. tires may be) .I think the P.R. men have just shot land rover in the foot by saying that. Even Jeep when they brought out the SRT recommended it shouldn't be taken in to off road situations due to the limitations of the tires . For JLR to com out with ""all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability."" is asking for a media flogging When new owners take there new cars in to the snow and get nowhere. Unless of course there is a switch on the cars dash that can change the tyre rubber silica mixture/compound rates .What do you think Nico ?????


What do I think?

I think that, just like most other road vehicles, this new Land Rover Range Rover Sport SVR is compromised.

Comfort, performance, economy, off-road ability and any number of other variables play out their never-ending game of balance - increase the effect of one variable and, by definition, you decrease the effect of another. For example, I love the performance of my RS 4 - it is invigorating, intoxicating in fact, but many a time, after a tough day at work, I've gotten into it, hit the starter button, had my ears assaulted by the V8 rumble amplified through the Milltek Sport and thought to myself, do you know what Nico son, I'd swap it this very minute for a big comfy lethargic automatic luxo-barge to cocoon me from the outside world and take me home in glorious relaxation.

In fact, I think it was John Barker who said, the perfect car doesn't exist, but the car that fits the situation perfectly does. While some of us are lucky enough to obtain our ideal vehicles, I'm sure most hanker after something else depending on what situation they are presented with.

Which conveniently gets me back to the new RRS SVR. In the same way that some folk change between summer and winter tyres or even slicks for track days, there is an optimum solution for any particular occasion. What JLR have done here, I think, is created the optimum (I'll not say perfect, I'll reserve that until I've driven it) vehicle for a particular set of reasonably well-heeled customers who demand the very best in luxury, performance, (some!?) off-road ability, visibility, electronic goodies etc. etc. Here, potentially, is a car that provides the optimum fit for these certain customers' needs.

Remember, JLR don't just build a vehicle such as this for the hell of it. The days of boys staying behind after work and creating GTi's for fun are gone. There are many business decisions to be made and 'gates' to go through before any money is spent on this SVR project let alone actually hitting the drawing board. Clearly, JLR has done its research and knows there is a market demand for this product. Furthermore, unlike your daft argument about what tyres shall I wear today, I don't think the intended punters who will purchase a new SVR will be fussed one way or t'other about whether it's wearing the 21's or the 22's today, whether it's on off-road mud-plugging day, or a day for doing a few laps of the 'Ring. At the end of the day, it is still a Chelsea tractor, albeit a very fast, comfortable and sexy one. It's not for Farmer Barleymoe to tramp over the fields with and throw a couple of dead sheep into the back (and hose down later, of course).

I think it is an incredible vehicle. I think JLR have gauged the market just right - luxury / premium goods appear to be unstoppable at the moment - and I would be ticking the "unique 22-inch alloy wheels with performance-optimised 295/40 R22 Continental SportContact 5 tyres" box, but I'll take the all season tyres too. Just in case, you know, I need to mount the kerb… :lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> What do I think?
> 
> I think that, just like most other road vehicles, this new Land Rover Range Rover Sport SVR is compromised.
> 
> ...


 L.M.A.O. 
Do you remember when Overfinch put yank muscle into the Range Rover classic . If I remember correctly you did buy the best of both worlds to a point. Off Road magazine did a comparison and the Overfinch acquitted itself very well . The argument then as now if you want to go fast by a Ferrari. I still think as an off road car it will suck and suck badly. As a road car I wouldn't like to say . As you say though mate the kerbs on Hollywood Boulevard can be huge and nice tyre pinchers on the alloy rims .Which is where the bulk of them will be going I imagine. My Land Rover mag came this morning .The SVR had 1 page devoted to it and a 7 seat sport on the opposite page. I'm wondering if JLR are biting the hand that feeds it I.E. the enthusiasts. Look at the ball they dropped when they tested the waters with the Defenders replacement 
Daz


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> You haven't answered the question I asked you -* are you suggesting that JLR have got it wrong with this vehicle?*
> 
> Also, with regard to your comment on tyres, didn't you read the following which is quoted from OP's first post:
> 
> "Meanwhile, in another first for Range Rover, unique 22-inch alloy wheels with performance-optimised 295/40 R22 Continental SportContact 5 tyres complement the driver-focused chassis. As standard, new 21-inch alloy wheels with 275/45 R21 all-season tyres offer unparalleled all-terrain capability."


I'm suggesting measuring it's performance in Ring times is wrong, yes.

Have they got the vehicle wrong? Most likely not, Uber SUVs are selling very well just now.

Just like TTs/SLKs and small coupés were flavour of the month 10 years ago but mostly replaced by Mini SUVs like Tiguan now...but the cycle will turn, and very JLR are slowly diversifying. RR sport followed by the Evoque to make cheaper wider market vehicles.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That colour, yes. That car, even in that colour, no.
Pointless, akin to a hippo in trainers.


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Special vehicle lol sounds like a Mobility car for disabled


----------

